# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  حياه القبر....الكاتب : عائض القرني

## زهره التوليب

[align=right]الكاتب : عائض القرني 	

{ الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور، ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون }
{ الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع يزيد في الخلق ما يشاء إنّ الله على كل شيء قدير }
فارقت موضع مرقدي 		

يوما ففارقني السكون

القبر أول ليلة


بالله قل لي ماذا يكون

ليلتان اثنتان يجعلها كل مسلم في مخيلته.

ليلة وهو في بيته مع أطفاله وأهله... منعما سعيدا، في عيش رغيد في صحة وعافية، يضاحك أطفاله ويضاحكونه.

والليلة التي تليها مباشرة ليلة أتاه الموت فوضع في القبر، أي ليلتين ؟

ليلة ثانية وضع في القبر لأول مرة، وذاك الشاعر العربي يقول: فارقت موضع مرقدي يوما.. ففارقني السكون..
يقول: انتقلت من مكان إلى مكان، وذهبت من موضع نومي في بيتي إلى بيت آخر فما أتاني النوم.

فبالله كيف تكون الليلة الأولى في القبر ؟

يوم يوضع الإنسان فريدا وحيدا مملقا إلا من العمل، لا زوج ولا أطفال ولا أنيس: { ثمّ ردّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحقّ.. ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين }

أول ليلة في القبر بكى منها العلماء، وشكى منها الحكماء، ورثى إليها الشعراء، وصنفت فيها المصنفات.

أول ليلة في القبر..

أتي بأحد الصالحين وهو في سكرات الموت لدغته حيه.
وكان في سفر، نسي أن يودع أمه وأباه وأطفاله وإخوانه، فقال قصيدة يلفظها مع أنفاسه هي أم المراثي العربية في الشعر العربي. يقول وهو يزحف إلى القبر:

فلله دري يوم اترك طائـعا


بني بأعلى الرقمتين وداريا

قالوا لا تبعد وهم يدفنونني


و أين مكان البعد إلا مكانيا


يقول كيف أفارق أطفالي في لحظة ؟
لماذا لا أستأذن أبوي ؟
أهكذا تختلس الحياة، اهكذا أذهب ؟
أهكذا أفقد كل ممتلكاتي ومقدراتي في لحظة ؟

ويقول عن نفسه:
يقول لي أصحابي والذين يتولون دفني، لا تبعد أي لا أبعدك الله.
وأين مكان البعد إلا هذا المكان ؟
وأين الوحشة إلا هذا المنقلب ؟
وأين المكان المظلم إلا هذا المكان ؟

فهل تصور متصور هذا.

{ حتى إذا جآء أحدهم الموت قال ربِ ارجعون.. لعلّي أعمل صالحا في ماتركت... كلّا إنّها كلمة هو قائلها.. ومن ورآئهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون }

كلا‍.. الآن تراجع حساب؟ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍، الآن تتوب ؟، الآن تنتهي عن المعاصي ؟

يا مدبرا عن المساجد ماعرف الصلاة.
يا معرضا عن القرآن، يا متهتكا في حدود الله.
يا ناشئا في معاصي الله.
يا مقتحما لأسوار حرمها الله.

آلآن تتوب، أين أنت قبل ذلك ؟

أول ليلة في القبر..

قال مؤرخوا الإسلام: مات الحسن ابن الحسن من أولاد علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه و أرضاه..
كان عنده زوجة و أطفال وكان في الشباب...

والموت لا يستأذن شابا ولا غنيا ولا فقيرا ولا أميرا ولا ملكا ولا وزيرا ولا سلطانا..
الموت يقصم الظهور ويخرج الناس من الدور وينزلهم من القصور ويسكنهم القبور بلا استئذان..
الحسن ابن الحسن مات فجأة... نقلوه إلى المقبرة..
فوجدت علية امرأته وحزنت حزنا لا يعلمه إلا الله.
أخذت أطفالها وضربت خيمة حول القبر.
( وهذا ليس من عمل الإسلام ولولا أن مؤرخوا الإسلام ذكروه ما ذكرته).
ضربت خيمة حول القبر وأقسمت بالله لتبكين هي و أطفالها على زوجها سنة كاملة.

هلع عظيم وحزن بائس.
وبقيت تبكي فلما وفت سنة أخذت أطناب الخيمة وحملتها و أخذت أطفالها في الليل.
فسمعت هاتفا يقول لصاحبه في الليل: هل وجدوا ما فقدوا ؟، هل وجدوا ما فقدوا ؟
فرد عليه هاتف أخر قال: لا، بل يئسوا فانقلبوا.

ما وجدوا ما فقدوا، ما وجدوا ضيعتهم ، ولا وديعتهم..

ما كلمهم من القبر، ما خرج إليهم ولو في ليلة واحدة، ما قبّل أطفاله، ما رأى فتاته، لا.

ولذلك هذه هي أول ليلة ولكن لها ليالي أخرى إذا أحسن العمل.

قال الله ، جل الله : { والذين آمنوا واتّبعتهم ذريتهم بإحسان.. ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء.. كلّ امرئ بما كسب رهين }

أتى أبو العتاهية يقول لسلطان من السلاطين غرته قصوره، وما تذكر أول ليلة ينزل فيها القبر.
ونحن نقول لكل عظيم ولكل متكبر، متجبر أما تذكرت أو ليلة ؟
هذا السلطان بنى قصورا في بغداد ، فدخل عليه الشاعر يهنئه بالقصور يقول له:
عش ما بدا لك سالما في ظل شاهقة القصور
عش ما بدا لك سالما عش ألف سنه، عش مليون سنه سالما معافى مشافى.
يجري عليك بما أردت مع الغدو مع البكور
ما تريد من طعام، ما تريد من شراب هو عندك، ولكن اسمع ماذا يقول:


فإذا النفوس تغرغرت


بزفير حشرجة الصدور

فهناك تعلم موقنا


ما كنت إلا في غرور



فبكى السلطان حتى أغمي عليه: فهناك تعلم موقنا ما كنت إلا في غرور.

أول ليلة في القبر..

وأنا أطالب نفسي و إياكم يا معاشر المسلمين أن نهيئ لنا نورا في القبر أول ليلة.
و والله لا ينور لنا القبر إلا العمل الصالح بعد الإيمان.
لنقدم لنا ما يؤنسنا في القبر يوم ننقطع عن الأهل المال والولد والأصحاب.

خرج عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى تبوك: وفي ليلة من الليالي نام هو والصحابة، وكانوا في غزوة في سبيل الله.
قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه و أرضاه: قمت آخر الليل فنظرت إلى فراش الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.. فلم أجده في فراشه.
فوضعت كفي على فراشه فإذا هو بارد.
وذهبت إلى فراش أبي بكر فلم أجده على فراشه.
فالتفت إلى فراش عمر فما وجدته،

قال... وإذا بنور في آخر المخيم وفي طرف المعسكر، فذهبت إلى ذلك النور ونظرت.
فإذا قبر محفور، والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قد نزل في القبر.
وإذا جنازة معروضة، وإذا ميت قد سجي في الأكفان.
وأبو بكر وعمر حول الجنازة، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.. يقول لأبي بكر وعمر: « دليا لي صاحبكما »

فلما أنزلاه، نزله صلى الله عليه وسلم.. في القبر، ثم دمعت عيناه صلى الله عليه وسلم.. ثم التفت إلى القبلة ورفع يديه وقال: « اللهم إنّي أمسيت عنه راض فأرض عنه... اللهم إنّي أمسيت عنه راض فارض عنه »

قال: قلت من هذا ؟
قالوا هذا أخوك عبد الله ذو البجادين مات في أول الليل.
قال ابن مسعود فوددت والله أني أنا الميت : « اللهم إنّي أمسيت عنه راض فارض عنه »
وإذا رضي الله عن العبد أسعده.

وإنّما هي مسألة لمن نسي الله و أوامر الله وانتهك حدود الله.

نقول له هل تذكرت يا أخي أول ليلة في القبر ؟

كان عمر بن عبد العزيز أميرا من أمراء الدولة الأموية، يغير الثوب من حرير في اليوم أكثر من مرة، الذهب والفضة عنده.
الخدم القصور، المطاعم المشارب كل ما اشتهى وكل ما طلب وكل ما تمنى.
ولما تولى الخلافة، ملك الأمة الإسلامية انسلخ من ذلك كله لأنه تذكر أول ليلة في القبر.
وقف على المنبر يوم الجمعة فبكى وقد بايعته الأمة... وحوله الأمراء الوزراء والشعراء والعلماء وقواد الجيش..
فقال: خذوا بيعتكم.
قالوا ما نريد إلا أنت.
فتولاها فما مر عليه أسبوع أو أقل إلا وقد هزل، وضعف وتغير لونه ما عنده إلا ثوب واحد.

قالوا لزوجته مال عمر تغير ؟
قالت والله ما ينام الليل، والله إنه يأوي إلى فراشه فيتقلب كأنه ينام على الجمر ويقول: آه توليت أمر أمة محمد، يسألني يوم القيامة الفقير والمسكين والطفل والأرملة.
يقول له أحد العلماء يا أمير المؤمنين: رأيناك قبل أن تتولى الملك وأنت في مكة في نعمة وفي صحة وفي عافيه، فمالك تغيرت؟

فبكى رضي الله عنه حتى كادت أضلاعه تختلف، ثم قال للعالم وهو أبن زياد: كيف بك يا ابن زياد لو رأيتني في القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام.
يوم اجرد عن الثياب، و أوسد التراب، وأفارق الأحباب وأترك الأصحاب.
كيف لو لرأيتني بعد ثلاث والله لرأيت منظرا يسوءك.
فنسأل الله حسن العمل.


والله لو عاش الفتى في عمره


ألفا من الأعوام مالك أمره

متنعما فيها بكل لذيذة


متلذذا فيها بسكنا قصره

لا يعتريه الهم طول حياته


كلا ولا ترد الهموم بصدره

ما كان ذلك كله في أن يفي


فيها بأول ليلة في قبره



والله لو عاش ألف سنه، وما طرقه هم ولا غم ولا حزن... والله لا يفي بأول ليلة في القبر.
و والله لننزلنّها جميعا، أول ليله.

فيا عباد الله، أسأل الله لي ولكم الثبات، ما ذا أعددنا لضيافة تلك الليلة ؟

يقول رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: « القبر روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار »

كان عثمان بن عفان الخليفة رضي الله عنه إذا شيع جنازة بكى حتى يغمى عليه فيحملونه إلى بيته كالجنازة. قالوا مالك ؟ قال سمعت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: « القبر أول منازل الآخرة فإذا نجا العبد فيه أفلح وسعد، وإذا خسر والعياذ بالله خسر أخرته كلها »



والقبر روضة من الجنان


أو حفرة من حفر النيران

إن يكُ خيرا فالذي من بعده


أفضل عند ربنا لعبده

وإن يكن شرا فما بعد أشد


ويل لعبد عن سبيل الله صد



أقول ما تسمعون وأستغفر الله العظيم الجليل لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين.
فاستغفروه وتوبوا إليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم....

الحمد لله رب العالمين، ولي الصالحين، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين... والصلاة والسلام على إمام المتقين وقدوة الناس أجمعين، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا.

أتيت القبور فناديتها


أين المعظم والمحتقر ؟



أتيت القبور. قبور الرؤساء و المرؤوسين.
قبور الملوك والمملوكين
قبور الأغنياء والفقراء فناديتها أين المعظم والمحتقر ؟



تفانوا جميعا فما مخبر


وماتوا جميعا ومات الخبر

فيا سائلي عن أناس مضوا


أما لك في ما مضى معتبر

تروح وتغدو بنات الثرى


فتمحو محاسن تلك الصور



أريت قبرا مُيّز عن قبر ؟
أ أنزل الملك في قبر من ذهب أو فضه ؟
والله لقد ترك ملكه وقصوره وجيشه وكل ما يملك، ولبس قطعة من القماش كما نلبس وانزل التراب.

ولدتك أمك باكيا مستصرخا


والناس حولك يضحكون سرورا

فأعما لنفسك أن تكون إذا بكوا


في يوم موتك ضاحكا مسرورا


لكن كثيرا من الناس علموا بالقبر، وأول ليلة في القبر فأحسنوا العمل، ولذلك متهيئون دائما.يريدون الله والدار الآخرة، ثبتهم الله في الليل والنهار... يترقبون الموت كل طرفة عين...

خرج رجل من الصالحين وشيخ من المشائخ أعرفه من مدينة الرياض.
خرج بزوجته وكانت صائمة قائمة وليّة من ولياء الله، خرج يريد العمرة، والغريب في تلك السفرة أنها ودعت أطفالها، وكتبت وصيتها، وقبلت أطفالها وهي تبكي. كأنها ألقي في خلدها أنها سوف تموت.

{ ثم ردّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق.. ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين }

ذهب وأعتمر بزوجته وهو وإياها في بيت أسس على التقوى، إيمان وقرآن وذكر وصيام وقيام وعبادة.. لا يعرفون الغيبة ولا الفاحشة ولا المعاصي.. عاد معها... فلما كان في الطريق إلى الرياض، أتى الأجل المحتوم إلى زوجته.

{ وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده، ولكنّ أكثر الناس لا يعلمون… }
{..يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون }

ذهب إطار السيارة فأنقلبت ووقعت المرأة على رأسها، لكنها إن شاء الله شهيدة.

{ أولئك الذين نتقبّل عنهم أحسن ما عملوا ونتجاوز عن سيئاتهم في أصحاب الجنّة وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون }

خرج زوجها من الباب الآخر، ووقف عليها وهي في سكرات الموت تقول: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، الله، الله، الله.
وتقول لزوجها: عفى الله عنك، اللقاء في الجنة، بلغ أهلي السلام.

{ والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء كل امريء بما كسب رهين }... إي والله.

أسأل الله أن يجمع تلك الأسرة في الجنة، وأن يجمعنا وأحبابنا وأقاربنا في الجنة.


بنتم وبنا فما أبتلت جوانحنا


شوقا إليكم ولا جفت ماقينا

تكاد حين تناجيكم ضمائنا


يقضي علينا الأسى لولا تأسينا

إن كان عز في الدنياء اللقاء ففي


مواقف الحشر نلقاكم ويكفينا



عاد الرجل إلى الرياض و دفن زوجته، دخل بيته وحده بلا زوجة، دخل بيته واستقبله الأطفال، حياة سهلة وبسيطة.. ولكن الموقف المرعب أن واحدة من الطفلات، قامت تقول أين أمي؟

قال سوف تأتي.
قالت لا والله لا بد أن أرى أمي.
وإنهار الرجل.

ونقول لتلك الطفلة سوف ترينها بإذن الله في جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض.
يعمل لها العاملون، ليست كدنيانا الحقيرة، السخيفة التي يعمل لها الذين لا يريدون الله والدارالآخرة.
{ وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين }




فاعمل لدار غدا رضوان خازنها


الجار أحمد والرحمن بانيها

قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها


والزعفران حشيش نابت فيها




يا أخوتي في الله:
يا شيخا كبيرا احدودب ظهره ودنى أجله، هل أعددت لأول ليلة ؟
يا شابا مصطحا متنعما غره الشباب والمال والفراغ هل أعددت لأول ليلة ؟

إنها أول الليالي: و إنها إما أول ليلة من ليالي الجنة... أو أول ليلة من ليالي النار.

عباد الله:
صلوا وسلموا على من أمركم الله بالصلاة والسلام عليه.
وصلوا على أصحابه، وترضوا على أحبابه.

أسأل الله لي ولكم الضوان، والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة..
أسال الله أن يصلح ولاة الأمر، وأن يهديهم سواء السبيل..
أسأل الله أن يصلح شباب الإسلام، وأن يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، وأن يكفر عنهم سيئاتهم..
وأن يهيئهم بعمل صالحا لأول ليلة من ليالي القبر..
أسأل أن يثبتنا و إياكم بالقول الثابت..
ولا يظلم أبصارنا وبصائرنا..
ولا يجعلنا قوما انحرفوا عن منهج الله و اشتروا معاص الله، وغفلوا عن آيات الله، فعموا وصموا وضلوا و ابتعدوا.

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## الاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بارك الله فيكي


الله يبارك فيك اخي عباده...نورت الصفحه




> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


بارك الله فيكي الاء...شكرا عالمرور

----------


## ashrafwater

جميل جدا يا زهره ولكن اتمني ان يكون الموضوع قصيرا حتي يتسني لنا قرائته.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكوره زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> جميل جدا يا زهره ولكن اتمني ان يكون الموضوع قصيرا حتي يتسني لنا قرائته.


شكرا اخي اشرف...معك حق..لكن المواضيع المنقوله على لسان المشايخ مابقدر اختصر منها ا اغير فيها....كل الاحترام اخي




> مشكوره زهرة


منوره يا مها

----------


## mylife079

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا والممات 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتنة المسيح الدجال
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبرررررررررر
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب الناررررررررررر

----------

